# Seeking Photos and Video of 1/32 and 1/29 running togather



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Seeking pictures and or video of 1/32 and 1/29 rolling stock and engines together.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's an Aster 1/32nd Mikado pulling a bunch of 1/29th Aristocraft heavyweights. It was quite a common sight around live steamer meets. The PRR coaches behind are also 1/29th, but the hoppers are 1/32nd.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Timely, a train buddy just visited (in the cold rain, we are tough) to pose his 1/32 box car behind my 1/29 Aristo RS 3. I looked acceptable to him, as the RS 3 scales slightly smaller then it should be.
No photos taken due to the miserable weather, but I do have this showing my 1/29 WM RS-3 and 1/29 tanker and a string of PIKO allegedly 1/32 coal hoppers. Enjoy....?










Jerry


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

Before MTH issued gauge 1 1:32 freight cars I used Aristocraft 1:29 cars behind my ASTER Big Boy. I always put the flat car as first and thought it did not look that bad.








Regards
Fred


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you for the photos everyone.


----------

